# Spider Control



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

I live by a lake and have a horrible spider problem.
Ortho doesn't seem to cut it like it has in the past at other homes.
Does anyone have a recommendation for pesticides?


----------



## bmitch05 (Oct 29, 2018)

I have a creek behind my house and critters have been a problem for me in the past, spiders especially including brown recluse spiders. I use Bifen every 90 days indoors and it has kept the spiders under control.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Talstar-P. Been using it for years and it's a solid winner. Extremely well priced and a jug lasts a long time. 1oz/gal.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I agree - Talstar P or Bifen (same AI) is a great start. I have also started adding Cyzmic CS to my rotation.

I also like to deploy glue boards occasionally to see if I catch anything. They are good at catching spiders.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

You can also use Demand. It'll do the same as Talstar but last a little bit longer.


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

Thanks everyone. The generic brand of Demand is this one https://store.doyourownpestcontrol.com/lambdastar-ultracap-9-7

Seems like this is the right one based on item description "Compared to Demand CS and Lambdastar 9.7 CS ( both lambda-cyhalothrin 9.7% formulations), LamdaStar UltraCap has a higher mortality rate after 12 weeks of testing."

BTW- my infestation is outdoors where the spiders build webs around the eaves. Probably wasn't smart to put landscape lights in the eaves.


----------



## htnguyen7 (Jun 22, 2019)

What type of nozzle should I use to apply Talsar P indoor?


----------



## bmitch05 (Oct 29, 2018)

I can echo the Telstar recommendation, we found out after moving in our new house that we had a brown recluse issue, not quite an infestation. Used Telstar every 30 days and haven't had any issues since.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

htnguyen7 said:


> What type of nozzle should I use to apply Talsar P indoor?


I use a fine mist cone. A fine mist fan would be ok, too.


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

Bifenthrin works very well on spiders but spiders are notoriously hard to set up a perimeter against because they typically don't make a lot of surface contact when moving through an area. I make sure to concentrate on gaps and cracks and places they will have to squeeze through.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

As a general rule wettable powders like Demon work best because they sit up on the surface better than SC formulations. Spiders actually make contact w/ them that way.


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Are these pesticides mentioned safe for use around a lake, such as on my boathouse?


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

bassadict69 said:


> Are these pesticides mentioned safe for use around a lake, such as on my boathouse?


Pyrethroids are not safe near water, very toxic to fish. Try something like Essentria IC3 for spiders around water.


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks mowww!


----------

